# TVision



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Likely heading over to TVision... tried to find out how much data it uses, had to be passed around to 3 people before I got the answer lol.

HD = about 1.8GB/hr
4K = about 7.7GB/hr
Home Screen = about 5 - 6GB/hr

8 tuners, unlike DirecTV and some of the OTT providers, they include most of the local sub channels.

Local DVR with 400hrs that can DIRECTLY output 4K. Unlike DirecTV equipment. Guess they should rename the service to InDirecTV .

They do charge for the boxes, but the bill for the standard package is $100+tax. Supposedly that'll be a fixed bill and not jacked up $7 every year. Knock on wood.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

A bit on the expensive side, and too many questions as to their hardware. On one sentence they say wired connection required the then in the next paragraph hint wifi. Stand alone (non-network) dvr limited to 1TB and no ability to increase? And what about wireless internet connection, arn't they going to bundle this so folks can get off the expensive cable/telco duopoly? 

And an interesting note, they roll out to a host of cities but NOT where their headquarters is, Seattle, WA. Going to make their engineers happy.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

1948GG said:


> A bit on the expensive side, and too many questions as to their hardware. On one sentence they say wired connection required the then in the next paragraph hint wifi. Stand alone (non-network) dvr limited to 1TB and no ability to increase? And what about wireless internet connection, arn't they going to bundle this so folks can get off the expensive cable/telco duopoly?
> 
> And an interesting note, they roll out to a host of cities but NOT where their headquarters is, Seattle, WA. Going to make their engineers happy.


The DVR server requires a wired connection (although I would be using it through a bridge). The clients talk to the server via wifi. It is a client / server setup. I've had multiple people there tell me the end game is to eventually be able to deliver it over their 5G as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah it’s owned by T-Mobile... of course they want to deliver it 5g over their own network. 

And since they have a ton of spectrum now thanks to buying sprint... we’ll see how it goes. I’ll laugh if they end up doing the stations as a broadcast instead of on demand over 5g someday. 


And I’ll believe they never have to raise their programing rates when I see it. That’s really impossible unless they own all the stations and they don’t...

With that said, I’ll be very curious about your experience with them.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah it's owned by T-Mobile... of course they want to deliver it 5g over their own network.
> 
> And since they have a ton of spectrum now thanks to buying sprint... we'll see how it goes. I'll laugh if they end up doing the stations as a broadcast instead of on demand over 5g someday.
> 
> ...


The PQ wasn't that great in the store, but the guy said their internet is slow and all the stuff in the store is using it... which is what the guy in the other store said too lol. So pretty much I'd have to try it at home to see the PQ.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> The PQ wasn't that great in the store, but the guy said their internet is slow and all the store in the store is using it... which is what the guy in the other store said too lol. So pretty much I'd have to try it at home to see the PQ.


If there's no contract involved, that should be doable I would think.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> Likely heading over to TVision... tried to find out how much data it uses, had to be passed around to 3 people before I got the answer lol.
> 
> HD = about 1.8GB/hr
> 4K = about 7.7GB/hr
> ...


It appears to be a rather robust channel offering, and has a lot of the channels you've previously mentioned are priorities for your viewing. Not as concerned about the cost, that's a consumer's choice on what they're willing/able to pay. Will be eager to hear your take on it, should you make the dive.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> The PQ wasn't that great in the store, but the guy said their internet is slow and all the stuff in the store is using it... which is what the guy in the other store said too lol. So pretty much I'd have to try it at home to see the PQ.


I say be the genie pig around here and give it a try!!!

You'd be able to compare it with DIRECTV if you hold onto DIRECTV for a month. And if it's not good then return it since it's free returns within 3 weeks right?

I'd say what do you have to lose?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> It appears to be a rather robust channel offering, and has a lot of the channels you've previously mentioned are priorities for your viewing. Not as concerned about the cost, that's a consumer's choice on what they're willing/able to pay. Will be eager to hear your take on it, should you make the dive.


Yup, its a little skinnier then Preferred Xtra, but it has Science, History, DIY and Smithsonian and Cozi and some others that DirecTV doesn't have. Although it seems DirecTV has added Smithsonian to Preferred Xtra since I've had it for quite some time now (I only watch one show on there). I didn't say those were "priorities" , I said I watch shows on them, so losing them by going to YouTube or similar would be a step down.

I played with the DVR and the remote in the store, so PQ aside, my observations were:

8 streams is nice vs. 5 on the HR54
1 box solution vs. 3 for 4K (Genie+Client+AM21) local DVR with traditional behavior
DVR UI has profiles
DVR learns what a profile watches and displays recommendations
Currently NO ads in UI or guide
Remote has voice & alexa for those that want that
DVR has a "history" button that brings up your recently watched channels in the UI

Remote is ok. Right now I have my rectangle DirecTV remote set up so the master button powers on the DVR+TV+AVR with one button on and one button off for everything. May become a 2 button sequence with the TVision remote.

I started a free trial of Cinemax this past Saturday on Amazon to watch Strike Back, so that ends this Saturday. So I have to focus on that for a few days. I'll probably order the box this weekend to try it out at home since its free for 3 weeks if I don't like it and some of the other DVR features.

One thing I'll say that even the salesman admitted, its still an "in development" product, so not all the features are fleshed out yet and there's supposed to be some "top secret" features coming soon too lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I say be the genie pig around here and give it a try!!!
> 
> You'd be able to compare it with DIRECTV if you hold onto DIRECTV for a month. And if it's not good then return it since it's free returns within 3 weeks right?
> 
> I'd say what do you have to lose?


Yup, I'll order it this weekend most likely.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

1948GG said:


> And an interesting note, they roll out to a host of cities but NOT where their headquarters is, Seattle, WA. Going to make their engineers happy.


It appears to me the service is only available in eight (mostly largest) television markets, at this point.


----------

